# Recirculating or atmospheric BOV's?



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, im in two minds should I fit blitz dump valves to my gtr or not? what is your opinions on fitting them? would fitting them cause any adverse effects, or should I just leave the standard ones on. Your opinions would be appreciated thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Unless you have aftermarket ecu that can be tuned for atmo bov, car will drive like shit.

Plenty of owners with them on standard ecus, plenty recon it's fine.
I noticed a massive improvement ripping off the twin blitz bov's (fitted by original owner) and replacing them with stock recircs. (and I got sick of 'fully awesome' bov noises)

Save your money for mods that make your car go fast


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

infamous_t said:


> Unless you have aftermarket ecu that can be tuned for atmo bov, car will drive like shit.
> 
> Plenty of owners with them on standard ecus, plenty recon it's fine.
> I noticed a massive improvement ripping off the twin blitz bov's (fitted by original owner) and replacing them with stock recircs. (and I got sick of 'fully awesome' bov noises)
> ...


My car has a stock ECU (admittedly remapped) and runs very nicely on BOVs.

Though if the stockers are working for your power level I can't really see much point in replacing them. Weight saving seems to be the only advantage I can think of.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*BOV's*

Mine's running twin HKS dump valves, albeit with a Mines ecu or chip & I've not had any trouble whatsoever.


Baz


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

You can get stalling issues because the atmos. If you dont want to do any ecu mods you will need HKS eids to make it run better if you fit them.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

bazza1 said:


> Mine's running twin HKS dump valves, albeit with a Mines ecu or chip & I've not had any trouble whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Baz


Exactly the same here - no issues whatsoever, just a nice popping and flaming from the exhaust if I changed gear at the right rpm :flame:

Just had a PowerFC fitted so im hoping for the same result.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I fitted my HKS bov whilst I was running the stock ECU (no remap or anything) and never had any stalling problems 

Leo


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

U will just get Stalling Problems if you ajust the blow off very soft.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Dr Meat said:


> Hi, im in two minds should I fit blitz dump valves to my gtr or not? what is your opinions on fitting them? would fitting them cause any adverse effects, or should I just leave the standard ones on. Your opinions would be appreciated thanks:thumbsup:


Vent to atmosphere BOV's like the Blitz's cause overfuelling issues on any car with air flow meters. They vent air which has already been metered and the result is that excessive fuel is injected. If you fit a wide-band fuel/air ratio meter you will see it run rich when it vents. You can usually feel it bog down a bit between gear changes and the flames that people mention are a common side-effect of the excessively rich mixture too. 

I have Blitz BOV's on mine with a standard ECU and I'll remove them and blank the holes when I get time.


----------

